# I'm at the WKORV...Any questions?



## smsavage (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi all,

We just got to Maui and are set up to attend the owner's update on Tuesday morning at 8:15. Just wondered if anyone has any burning questions. I'll try and get current answers.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## sunami (Apr 10, 2006)

*WKORV questions*

Scott,
I would love to hear about the latest pricing on the available units, and the incentives being offered.


Also, if they are selling at other locations, such as Princeville or St. John.

Thanks!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 10, 2006)

smsavage said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> We just got to Maui and are set up to attend the owner's update on Tuesday morning at 8:15. Just wondered if anyone has any burning questions. I'll try and get current answers.
> 
> ...


 
What kind of incentives were you offered to attend the owner's update?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 10, 2006)

smsavage said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> We just got to Maui and are set up to attend the owner's update on Tuesday morning at 8:15. Just wondered if anyone has any burning questions. I'll try and get current answers.
> 
> ...


How is the weather?
How did check-in go?
What room did you end up in based on your ownership and time ahead you made your reservation request?
How is the construction at WKORV-N going?
What are they asking for a WKORV-N and Princeville?
Are they selling units at WKORV and WSJ?


----------



## Negma (Apr 10, 2006)

please find out when they think "north" will open.


----------



## duke (Apr 10, 2006)

Please ask if any WKORV (old) units are still available and pricing?


----------



## smsavage (Apr 10, 2006)

To answer a few questions to this point...

1. They're offering 4500 *points to attend the owner's update.

2. Check-in was awkward. We arrived at about 1:00 PM and pre-registered. While they knew where we were assigned, they wouldn't tell us until our room was ready. We were notified that we could have the room at about 10 to 4. Our lockoff overlooks the pool from building 2 and we have a fairly decent ocean view. The room's condition left something to be desired as it wasn't as clean as we would have hoped. Will bring that up tomorrow at the owner's update.

3. The weather isn't too bad. It's a liittle overcast but warm. Periods of sun and no rain so far.

I'll grab the other info tomorrow at the meeting.


----------



## smsavage (Apr 10, 2006)

For Robin,

We ended up in 2405 and 2407. We made the reservations on April 16 of last year. Construction on WKORVN seems to be moving along. Fotunately all of the piles have been driven and the cranes are hard at work. I'm pleased that the construction worries have been unfounded so far, as we really haven't been bothered by noise or dust. I'll find out a better timeline for completion in the morning.


----------



## vic714 (Apr 10, 2006)

Scott,
Do you own OV or IV?
Is the resort crowded this time of year? I know most of the schools around here are back from break already?
Victor


----------



## smsavage (Apr 11, 2006)

We own OV. There are plenty of folks here, but the crowds aren't too bad. It's Spring Break for our kids in CA, so this seems to be our week to go.

As for the owner's update, here's some of the stuff that I found out.

1. There are still units available at WKORV, however they're event weeks. The weeks are fixed, however the units aren't. Prices are 39.900 for 1BR OV at Xmas, 43,900 for 1 BR OV at New Year's and 59,900 for a 2 BR Deluxe IV at New Year's.

2. Prices for WKORVN are 44,900 for IV, 57,900 for OV and 68,900 for OF. All units are 2BR lock-offs and they aren't splitting them up. Occupancy for the IV and the OV start in 08. OF occupancy starts in 07.

3. Incentives for WKORVN are 75k *points for IV, 100k for OV and 150k for OF. For an EOY unit I was offered 70k in *points plus the opportunity to purchase an additional 80k for $1,675. to make up for 07.

4. They anticipate opening WKORVN in July 07, but I was told that August is more realistic.

5. I was told that Starwood is looking to roll out a new hotel line ("Aloft") by 2112. They're looking at 500 additional hotels and they'll be comparable to the W brand.

6. It was reiterated that amenities would be shared between the two complexes. While WKORVN has the kid's pool, the spa and ocean front dining, it lacks the tennis courts and waterslide that WKORV has. 

7. They really didn't have much information on Priceville or the other villas and weren't selling them here. They're concentrating on the new complex.

I hope that answers everyone's questions, but we'll be here for awhile longer in case something else comes to mind.


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 11, 2006)

smsavage said:
			
		

> 5. I was told that Starwood is looking to roll out a new hotel line ("Aloft") by *2112*. They're looking at 500 additional hotels and they'll be comparable to the W brand.


 
They sure plan ahead, don't they.   It sounds like good news, though. 

So did they talk you into any more time?  

I am looking forward to our trip there in July. I hope you're having a great time.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 11, 2006)

*Question about pool chairs*

Hi,

We're planning to go during Spring Break next year.

So have you had any trouble getting pool chairs? 

Is everyone from CA?

What was specifically wrong with your villa?  Did you originally request anything like "high floor" or "pool view"?

Have a great trip! I hope it stays sunny!


----------



## smsavage (Apr 13, 2006)

We almost bought another week at the new resort. As much as we want to hit the three star status, I couldn't see buying it all at one resort and I think I'd like the flexibility of book twelve months out at two places. I'm curious as to what others have done (buy at one or spread the ownership?)

The weather's been overcast but appears to clearing up. Still breezier than it was this week last year.

We haven't had trouble getting chairs, but I'm sure the weather has been a factor to this point.

As for our unit, Housekeeping didn't do the best job initially. There were fingerprints on most walls, trash in drawers and it gave the impression that cleaning had been superficial at best. That after waiting three hours to get into the room.

One thing that I learned yesterday is that you want to call down and schedule your midweek cleaning time. We didn't do that and left for the day thinking that they'd come. Housekeeping didn't make it to our room until almost 4 PM, just as we wanted to change to go to dinner.  

I realy can't complain when I'm not the one cleaning the room. I'll just know to call in advance next time. My mistake, not theirs.


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 13, 2006)

I happen to own all my weeks in Maui but that is because we go there for more than a week at a time and I have family and friends that like it there too. It is the property we are most likely to use. If everything were to fall apart with Starwood, or the property were somehow sold in 20 years, I'd still be going to Maui. My kids also love the place. They're still single now (15 & 19), but later on I'd like to be able to have their own families along too. Thus, I like having more than one unit available there. 

I might also like something in WSJ but I don't like fixed weeks there and I am not sure (haven't been there yet) if I'd really like to be going there often. Overall Maui is my favorite destination and I plan to spend more time there when I retire someday. I also happened to get a good deal on the last two weeks I got. 

I don't think I'd want to go to any other SVO destination as much as Hawaii. I'd probably want to visit all, but not own there. I considered splitting ownership in Maui and Princeville, but Princeville HOA's are a lot higher than Maui. The property also wasn't available the last time I was ready to get something.

If you think you'll buy more than one more week in the future, you can buy resale now and then negotiate with the developer to get the resale counted towards Elite status when you buy something else later.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Question about pool chairs*



			
				deniselew said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> So have you had any trouble getting pool chairs?
> 
> ...


----------



## smsavage (Apr 13, 2006)

No real problems with chairs this week. I was worried about that also after reading the July threads.

Of general interest, my wife was thrilled to find out that the new complex will have a huge spa, saving the travel time to the Westin.


----------

